
“Do we know any poor people?” - evoloution
http://www.salon.com/2017/05/14/do-we-know-any-poor-people/
======
CM30
They're not the only ones in this situation. Statistically speaking, very few
journalists come from backgrounds where they really met any poor people:

[https://www.nuj.org.uk/news/elitist-
journalism/](https://www.nuj.org.uk/news/elitist-journalism/)

> 54 per cent of the 'top hundred media professionals' had been educated at
> private schools, as opposed to 7 per cent of the population.

There are many studies for stuff like this. And this is an example where the
writer still isn't too divorced from the lower rungs of society. Contrast to:

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/13/privil...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/13/privileged-
few-control-culture-politics-media)

> Indeed, British journalists, the supposed tribunes of the people, now hail
> from wealthier backgrounds than, er, bankers

There is a definite disconnect here, and the effects are pretty easily seen in
the papers and online news sites.

------
RichardHeart
Politicians also have this symptom. I love to see new regulations coming down
from rich privileged mountain which only affect the poor fools they've never
met. It would be reasonable to expect that the ruling class spend time in
amongst the people they're ruling. I'd go farther to say that the disconnect
between the rulers and the ruled has become so large that mere proximity seems
to not do the job educationally.

Pay elected officials more to attract better applicants. Use ordered list
voting to ease consensus. Implement voting tests (dangerous, but doable.)
Should result in better cantidates, chosen through better voting, by better
voters.

If you're curious how the other half lives, come visit public transport and
say hello.

